# Question...



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

My daughter put in for the MZL deer (resident) and hasnt heard anything yet. would this mean she didnt get drawn? :?:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

As of today I havent heard anyting either, but on the other hand the results are not supposed to be posted until 29Apr10. Most people find out now by looking at their credit cards to see if they have been hit. 
have you checked your debit/credit card for payment for the tag yet?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My credit card has been hit for General ML. Haven't got an email or letter in the mail, so check your credit statement.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

emails are out today, I drew muzzy southern again


----------

